# St. Joesph's Seminary April 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 25, 2014)

Another location from my Northern Tour! 

Site 3 of 5 and on the second day of being up North.

What can i say about this site?! I was looking at photos of this place before i visited and i must say it was the one i was looking forward to the most. The place is HUGE, probably only got to see about 30% of it, if that!

Agan, visited with Miz Firestorm and Jacques J 

Heres the history of the place stolen from Wiki

St Joseph's College was founded in 1880 by Bishop Bernard O'Reilly to be the Seminary serving the North West of England. The college was formally opened in 1883 and was situated in Walthew Park, Upholland, the geographic centre of the Diocese of Liverpool.

The main Chapel at St Joseph'sSt. Joseph’s (usually referred to by its students simply as "Upholland") was one of two main seminaries serving the north of England. Upholland served the northwest, Ushaw College the northeast. For many years, each of these institutions housed both a junior (minor) and a senior (major) seminary. The junior seminaries provided a secondary education in a semi-monastic environment to boys aged 11–18 who wished to pursue the priesthood, while the senior seminaries trained adult candidates (mostly aged between 18 and 24) in philosophy and theology as they prepared for the priesthood. A detailed account of daily life in the junior seminary at Upholland during the 1960s was published in 2012.[1] This account also explores the reasons why the Church's traditional form of seminary training may have predisposed certain priests to molest children, which was one of the key findings of a major investigation conducted on behalf of American bishops into the causes of the sexual abuse crisis within the US Catholic Church.[2]

Although Upholland flourished until the 1960s, the rapidly changing social climate in that decade led to a sharp drop in enrolment. In the early 1970s, the northern bishops decided to consolidate the activities of Upholland and Ushaw; from 1972 all junior seminarians in the north attended Upholland, and from 1975 all senior seminarians attended Ushaw.[3] Even as the sole junior seminary for the north of England, however, Upholland continued to suffer a decline in enrolment, and by the 1980s was no longer a traditional seminary but a "boarding school for boys considering a vocation". In 1986 the total number of students was down to 82, of whom only 54 were Church students, and it was no longer viable to educate them on the premises. From 1987 the remaining students attended St. John Rigby College in nearby Orrell for their schooling, an arrangement that continued until the very last of these students left Upholland in 1992.

I had heard of THE WORLDS LOUDEST ALARM being at this place, and by the look on Jacques's face, (who has been heard it first hand before) i could tell i really didnt wanna hear it, and neither did Jacques! LOL.

As i say in all my reports, no photos have been edited

First stop, was the Red Chapel 



IMG_2600 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Confessions.......


IMG_2607 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2623 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2630 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2636 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2653 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2643 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2659 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2669 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2687 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2689 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2694 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2699 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2707 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2725 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2727 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2744 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Sorry, i got abit snap happy in here. I loved it. In and out with been seen or heard, so im a happy chappy to have ticked this one off the list 

Hope you enjoyed 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 25, 2014)

Very nice, some great shots! 
Thanks. ..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Stealthstar79  This place is gorgeous! A must see!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 25, 2014)

as I said to you recently, knocking off some good places, keep at it and you know what shot I love the most, good stuff!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 25, 2014)

I intend to keep hitting the big names Mockingbird lol. Yeah, i know what your fave shot is  So much colour in that study hall shot with the lonely chair  greens, blues, browns. Cracking place


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful looking building with an amazing interior! The spiral staircase is a belter.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 25, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Beautiful looking building with an amazing interior! The spiral staircase is a belter.



That was one of the things i really wanted to see was that staircase. Bit wobbly on the way down it lol. But stunning to look at


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 25, 2014)

Yep, I love the staircase too, and the pic of the room with exposed beams


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks ZeaJane. Yeah, the exposed beam one is the Dorms where the preists would have slept  Stunning


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 27, 2014)

Yet again another excellent report!!!

some may not like it, but I think the more pics the better ( providing they're good of course) at a location. It gives you more of a feel for the place.


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 27, 2014)

Great looking place, liked this alot! Thanks!


----------



## skankypants (Apr 27, 2014)

Top work Shag!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks all


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2014)

Fantastic shots mate. Looks like you had a fun day 
fave shot has to be the last one. Cheers for sharing


----------



## urban-ographer (Apr 28, 2014)

Great report! Glad to hear that your ear drums survived!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 29, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic shots mate. Looks like you had a fun day
> fave shot has to be the last one. Cheers for sharing



Thanks very much, yeah, it was fun 

and urban-ographer , im glad my eardrums survived too, i did NOT want to hear that alarm lol


----------



## Onmyown (May 3, 2014)

Wow! Fantastic place for a day out, well done


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jul 23, 2014)

Cooool this place is defo going on my list!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 24, 2014)

A great one to tick off the list! Nice report


----------

